# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продам базу форекс на возврат, Chargeback

## Иван Орлов2022

База содержит лиды людей которые теряли деньги в различных форекс компаниях, база предназначена для работы на возврат, chargeback.

В базе 1.400 лидов, русскоговорящяя европа (Великобритания, Испания, Германия, Италия и т. д. ), прибалтика (Латвия, Литва, Эстония), а также Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан.

Лиды представлены в следующем формате: название компании, ФИО, номер телефона или email, потраченная сумма. Лиды с 2019 по 2021 год.

Цена - 300$ (Продаю все одним лотом, первая продажа).

По любым вопросам можете обращаться в Telegram: @bazaforex2022

----------

